# I need to flash my mining rig with 8 X GPU RADEON but I have an issue.



## X1188 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bonjour, je dois flasher Hive OS dans My Mining Rigs qui était auparavant connecté à Minerstat mais je ne l'ai pas fait .... J'ai des problèmes car je ne peux rien connecter au SSD, en fait le SSD sur la carte mère H110 Asrock est un Type de Ram coincé sur la carte mère sans connectiom Sata. De cette façon, je dois flasher Hive Os dans cet étrange SSD (nouvelle génération) J'ai besoin d'utiliser Baleena etcher, eh bien je ne comprends pas comment flasher ce SSD si je ne peux pas connecter mon PC dessus ....
Quelqu'un pourrait avoir une idée pour me sortir de ce dépannage .... Je suis sûr que ça doit être assez facile mais je suis un nouveau venu, j'attends que vos informations puissent obtenir Hive OS sur mon Rig .... Ce n'est pas travailler avec minerstat soit parce que c'est l'ancienne version .... Merci beaucoup pour vos propositions Beaucoup de respect !!!


----------



## argon (Feb 9, 2020)

Im not a mod, but you sound able to write in english, when unless you wrote the message in french







I can understand you guy, Im Italian too, and its very hard for me writing in english


----------

